# local source for flexcoat



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

Anybody know of a local source for flexcoat?
Gulf breeze bait & tackle doesn't have any and I don't want order off ebay and wait.
Need to replace a couple of guides.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Closest supplier with any kind of decent selection that I know of is The Rod Room, off of Canal Rd. in Orange Beach. They are on the web.


----------

